# Burpees ??



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm guessing none of you lot has ever tried these. Been doing these lately and what a good exercise for the whole body. I can just picture Franki and Cal tucking in there bellies to get 1 burpee out lol:becky:

[ame]





[/ame]


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

looks like a great way to c0ck your back up that bud..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

backs fine so far cal


----------



## obiyoung (Sep 14, 2010)

awesome work out, i use them oftern but with a bit of a twist.

stand in front of a pull up frame and make sure you have enough room behind you so that you can perform a Burpee.

start by performing 1 burpee, but instead of just jumping up... jump up onto the pull up frame and perform one pull up. drop down and repeat. burpee... pull up.... burpee... pull up.

i do it for 5 mins and record how many i do, then try to improve.

you dont need to go flat out, and stop if you need to just perform as many as you can in 5 mins.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im not a machine mate, lol kidding, seen this guy on you-tube doing it but with olympic rings instead of bar..... just focusing alot on core excercise, no more endless and pointless crunches


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Bet you look like a right c##t doing those London. Lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pmsl x100. But I look so good so I can pass it off. When you have a butt like me then it's ok lol


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

Burpees are a killer, used to do them in rugby training all the time - brilliant for fitness!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fitnes...hmm yeah i remember that word lol


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> fitnes...hmm yeah i remember that word lol


Haha i know exactly what you mean..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Burpees are awesome specially if you only have a limited amount of equipment ie train at home!


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

sure they were called ba$tards n use todo hundreds of them during training in RM


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

lol yeah I could relate to the name ba$tards


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah we use to do them with the our weapons above our heads when we jumped...


----------



## Hulkributes (Feb 3, 2010)

Burpees are great for conditioning, I used to have to do them at MMA. I still through them in now for a good warm up.


----------



## 1992dean (Jul 22, 2011)

Burpees are a killer

I sometimes do this workout for burpees ( go down the page to 14th june called build a burpee)

If you try it let me know what you think


----------



## Vargasdrake (Aug 23, 2011)

Try doing burpees in tabata sets, its the best fat burning exercise!


----------



## diggersjohn33 (Sep 16, 2011)

The thing with burpees is when you're training with a bunch of lads...

People you think will suck at them will do amazing and vice versa! They're hard though!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Much easier for smaller people. You know if you're 6ft+ it's gonna be a killer, no matter how often you do them!


----------



## bigballs1466868020 (Sep 14, 2011)

Where do they find the terminology for exercises.... Burpees....lol.... Looks a good one though..


----------

